
Liberty, an npm alternative. Written in Go - springmissile
https://github.com/liberty-org/cli/
======
jerf
It's a weird choice to write a package manager for a language X in a different
language OTHER, because by definition, you've got 100% of the people seriously
using the manager able to use the language X , and less than 100% who know
this language OTHER, probably significantly less. Even completely ignoring the
delightfully-tempting flamebait issues available for this pairing of
languages, it seems a mistake to be writing this in anything other than X
(Javascript here), because you're needlessly cutting off a large percentage of
possible contributors.

Anyways, I suppose my real point and action item is that you might want to
drop an answer to my criticism here right in the README.md because it's going
to be an issue and you might as well get ahead of it.

